# Which one of these words makes you twitch the most?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

So I have recently heard that some people just hate the word "moist". It never really bothered me that much but there are words that just kinda make me twitch. 

So I have 3 for this poll.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Dont hate it, but moist is the most ugh.

"My g****s is now moist"
"Your dad's cake is extremely moist"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Lubricate is kind of clinical. So not quite as bad I think. 
I hate the words belly, tummy and moan though.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

This thread made me wet.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I do not like lubricate. I can almost hear a penis moving through a lubricated anus when I hear that word.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I heard that before. How can you be bothered by the sound of a word?? The whole concept doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

"Intimacy" icks me out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> I do not like lubricate. I can almost hear a penis moving through a lubricated anus when I hear that word.


 If you whisper the word in a certain way, it almost sounds exactly like that sound.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Luuuuuuubriiiiiiicaaaaaaaate.





_Lady #2 and her talk of her mouth being LUUUUUUUUUBRIIIIIIIIICAAAAAAAATED just...ugh.*_

...Which is rather unfortunate since lubricating is something I have to do around ten times a day. :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> "Intimacy" icks me out.


 I've never heard that one. I mean, I've heard the word but never heard anyone being icked by it. Until now.

I have mixed feelings about...

Burger
Pleasure
Scold
Polish
Sword
Calories (I don't know why but when I hear that word I see a closeup of a gorilla's mouth eating in my mind)


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Amphoteric said:


> This thread made me wet.


Aquafina?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> Aquafina?


I like Dasani better. Not sure if it really tastes better but it seems to.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*You!!! Can't!!!*

Violence direct

any mind wristlock turned into physical

demonstration / illustration / gesture

'think I'm stealing???' "what's in the flat bag?" my wallet. some papers

You can't leave this store until WEEEEEEE!!!! inspect/examine YOOUUURRR BAAAAG!!! I walk out. they lose grip.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think it's because moist is usually associated to something that is organic and alive. Damp is usually associated to something inorganic. Or the word Dampen is associated with making less intense, a word use in many other technicality or trades.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> Violence direct
> 
> any mind wristlock turned into physical
> 
> ...


 :blank


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah I dunno there's just something about "damp" that makes me wince. I actually don't mind "moist" that much, and "lubricate" sounds more medical or precise.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

None of these but I'm not technically a native speaker so maybe that's why.


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

The only word that disgusts me is one that isn't listed here and too vulgar to post.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

moist


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

None of them really bother me that much.

I _hate _ the word willy, can barely write it. Such cringe. Also mildly dislike vagina and penis and p***y, much prefer c**t cock, dick. C**t used to bother me then it became one of my favourite swear words, and words for vaginas. Not sure what happened there because I can't even remember why it bothered me.

Also... C**t bothers a lot of people and I'm sure that has something to do with my eventual preference. I seem to use antisocial mechanisms that way.



Blue Dino said:


> I think it's because moist is usually associated to something that is organic and alive. Damp is usually associated to something inorganic. Or the word Dampen is associated with making less intense, a word use in many other technicality or trades.


That makes sense I think my brain does that too. Although often I think of cakes too, but damp always makes me think of fabric or something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Incxgnito said:


> The only word that disgusts me is one that isn't listed here and too vulgar to post.


 Nothing is too vulgar to post. You just have to find a way to say it that isn't considered to be too vulgar. :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never thought about it. None of those words bother me.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

lubricate. i also despise the word panties


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 29, 2015)

You can add the word 'moist' to just about anything and make it sound suggestive. I... don't really know why.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

moist panties

yummy


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lubricate. It really stirs the vaginaphobia within me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

mucus and phlegm... have to think about others.


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


My ex loved that episode, the 'moist' skit was her favorite part for some reason.
This happened to be my favorite part.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Moist makes me think about cake. I like cake. Lubricate makes me think about engines. I like engines. Damp makes me think about oppressive humidity, mold, mildew. I do not like those things.


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Nothing is too vulgar to post. You just have to find a way to say it that isn't considered to be too vulgar. :lol


Being called "baby" makes me shudder. Also, the word p*ssy makes me want to hurl.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> ...Which is rather unfortunate since lubricating is something I have to do around ten times a day. :/


you have stiff door hinges you have to constantly keep WD-40ing? That DOES sound unfortunate.: :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> mucus and phlegm... have to think about others.


 How about "Leak" or "Slather" or "Polish" or "Sloppy"?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

The word itself doesn't bother me, but the expression "I'm dry" or "I'm feeling dry" irks me. My Russian grandmother would say that when she was thirsty, and I was just like No, baba, no. -____-


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> The word itself doesn't bother me, but the expression "I'm dry" or "I'm feeling dry" irks me. My Russian grandmother would say that when she was thirsty, and I was just like No, baba, no. -____-


Similar to Japanese.

Noda ga kawaita= my throat is dry= I'm thirsty

Onaka ga heta= my stomach is empty= I'm hungry.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

farfegnugen said:


> mucus and phlegm... have to think about others.


I recently got the flu and realised these words disgust me as well, but there's no other alternative, except sputum which is just as bad.

I find a couple of British uses of words triggery. Like I mentioned in my earlier post, I don't like how they say moan when they mean angry or complaining. It makes me think of sex but in a disgusted way. I've also noticed some will say sick instead of vomit, like 'she got sick all over her dress' and that makes me visualise and smell vomit more than using the actual word vomit.

I don't like how Americans say poop. I rather just say ****.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

None of them. They are just words for **** sake. :roll

It is not like I am a goodie little too shoes or some **** like that.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Bubby, bubba, panties...nappies...diapers...moist.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

When I was younger, the word "blood" would cause my foot to feel kind of weird and uncomfortable. My grandmother said she used to have the same thing when she heard it, maybe I got it from her. (? Is it even possible to pass things like that on?)

I often get a sensation of losing a feeling in my arms and legs whenever I hear someone saying something like "flesh and bones" and things like "skinniness" or "skin and bones". I'm still very skinny myself and it's a huge insecurity for myself, not sure if that's related.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I _hate _ the word willy, can barely write it. Such cringe. Also mildly dislike vagina and penis and p***y, much prefer c**t cock, dick. C**t used to bother me then it became one of my favourite swear words, and words for vaginas. Not sure what happened there because I can't even remember why it bothered me.


:O I'm kind of the opposite, I absolutely hate the words cock and dick (just typing them out makes me feel weird lol) but not as much of a problem with penis and vagina. (penis bothers me more, as do the words for male genitalia in general. No idea why.) When I read erotic fiction, I understand it should be far more appropriate when they use them other than those awkward synonyms like "meatlog" or "axe wound" (i actually saw this one in an erotic fiction fairly recently i think. oh god.) Willy does sound pretty ridiculous though. I can't associate that word with anything much but a little kid learning their first "dirty word". :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

AffinityWing said:


> :O I'm kind of the opposite, I absolutely hate the words cock and dick (just typing them out makes me feel weird lol) but not as much of a problem with penis and vagina. (penis bothers me more, as do the words for male genitalia in general. No idea why.) When I read erotic fiction, I understand it should be far more appropriate when they use them other than those awkward synonyms like "meatlog" or "*axe wound*" (i actually saw this one in an erotic fiction fairly recently i think. oh god.) Willy does sound pretty ridiculous though. I can't associate that word with anything much but a little kid learning their first "dirty word". :lol


I don't know how anyone could actually use that seriously for writing lol, like maybe if they're going for some kind of really sadistic theme? I don't get it lol. Meatlog sounds terrible too. Doesn't even make me think of a dick, makes me think of some kind of weird disgusting meat thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AffinityWing said:


> When I was younger, *the word "blood" would cause my foot to feel kind of weird and uncomfortable.* My grandmother said she used to have the same thing when she heard it, maybe I got it from her. (? Is it even possible to pass things like that on?)


 :lol

It's been all this time since you posted this and I don't think I ever saw it before. I quite literally laughed out loud when I read that first part (not in a making fun of you sort of way but just the thought of how random that is)!

I had kind of a similar thing. My grandmother was diabetic for many years and always had problems with her toenails. I think she said it was because they were ingrown and maybe crumbly or something. I'm not sure why but she would take a fork or something and "dig" her toenails out.

Whenever I would see her doing that or whenever I saw the results of it, I'd get this terrible crawling feeling in the pit of my stomach. Kind of get the same feeling whenever I see anything that weirds me out like that. Like if I saw an actual ulcerated tumor or something I'd probably get that sensation.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> It's been all this time since you posted this and I don't think I ever saw it before. I quite literally laughed out loud when I read that first part (not in a making fun of you sort of way but just the thought of how random that is)!
> 
> ...


Yes, and I don't think it's usually happened with the word specifically in English, either! It used to happen when I would hear it Bulgarian, "кръв" (kruv).

Oh god, I'm sorry you had to witness something like that. uke Maybe it's some sort of unconscious association that has lasted with these things.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

My mum mentioned recently that she'd used the word moist in a conversation with someone and they told her not to use it, she wasn't aware that that was a thing for a lot of people.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I like those words. I have good associations with them. Mostly of a sexual or relating to a nice desert. :lol 

If I have to choose one though, Damp. Damp is not nice. Damp makes me think of swamp coolers, soggy ceiling tiles and black mold.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

None of the above.


----------



## Shadowweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

"Damp" is perfectly fine.

"Moist" somehow has a strong sexual connotation, and I avoid using it in serious conversations.

"Lubricate" sounds too technical and mechanical. I would lubricate my bike chain, for example.


----------

